# A few specials over the holiday weekend



## JBroida (May 28, 2017)

We put a few things up yesterday and today on our specials page... thought you guys might enjoy some of them over the holiday weekend... check 'em out. There are limited numbers of each, so they might not last that long.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day


----------



## jklip13 (May 28, 2017)

I'm not normally a fan of knives without Machi at the neck, but that Gyuto is awesome.


----------



## JBroida (May 28, 2017)

jklip13 said:


> I'm not normally a fan of knives without Machi at the neck, but that Gyuto is awesome.



yeah... its got a nice flat spot, without being overly flat. Only 1 210mm and 3 240mm without handles in stainless clad white #2 left.


----------



## Sporks (May 29, 2017)

Those single bevels are truly beautiful knives.


----------



## JBroida (May 31, 2017)

i put the takobiki back up at 20% off if it sells by the end of the day... just a friendly heads up for those interested:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUxtRKZBM4r/

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day


----------



## Sporks (Jun 1, 2017)

JBroida said:


> i put the takobiki back up at 20% off if it sells by the end of the day... just a friendly heads up for those interested:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUxtRKZBM4r/
> 
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day



Are there any plans to restock the double beveled takobiki you had awhile back?


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 1, 2017)

JBroida said:


> i put the takobiki back up at 20% off if it sells by the end of the day... just a friendly heads up for those interested:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUxtRKZBM4r/
> 
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day



Jon, the knives you have never cease to amaze!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 1, 2017)

Sporks said:


> Are there any plans to restock the double beveled takobiki you had awhile back?



Yeah... they have been on order for a while


----------



## Sporks (Jun 1, 2017)

JBroida said:


> Yeah... they have been on order for a while



That's great news! I wasn't sure if they were a one-off or not since it seems like they were a special/custom order. I'll definitely be in for one when they come in. I'd be even more excited if you got a 300mm one.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 2, 2017)

Added some older stock at some really nice discounts (cleaning up a bit over here) if any of you guys are interested:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day


----------



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2017)

FYI, there are a few things up on our Daily Specials page that are 20% off right now... its a hell of a deal for helping me out with things i forgot i had in stock 

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day


----------

